

IBM SDK for Node.js Version 1.1 - apaprocki
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/nodesdk/

======
apaprocki
In case it isn't apparent, IBM ported both V8 and Node.js to Linux/POWER as
well as AIX/POWER:

[http://v8ppc.osuosl.org:8080/job/Build-AIX-
Node.js/](http://v8ppc.osuosl.org:8080/job/Build-AIX-Node.js/)

